# What is your primary use mill?



## BobL (Feb 24, 2010)

We don't have many polls on this forum but something that has been getting harder for me to gauge is what our overall milling profile is really like. I know there are a lot of lurkers reading this forum out there and I want to encourage them to register on the poll.

It doesn't matter how many mills you own, just tell us which type of mill you mainly use. If you are in the "Other" category you may want to post what type it is. I have two more options left on this poll so if you want me to add a category in that you think is missing just let me know asap.

By single beam or rail mill I specially mean a chainsaw based rail mill where the CS is held only at the saw end, like a Logosol.

By double beam or rail mill I specially mean a chainsaw carriage mill or chainsaw based rail mill that is held at both ends of the bar, like a Procut mill.

Poll closes in 28 days - maybe we can do a poll each year to see how choices evolve over time


----------



## gr8scott72 (Feb 24, 2010)

Right now, I just use the Alaskan but I just got the plans for the Procut Chainsaw Mill 2 days ago so soon my pick will be "other".


----------



## BobL (Feb 24, 2010)

gr8scott72 said:


> Right now, I just use the Alaskan but I just got the plans for the Procut Chainsaw Mill 2 days ago so soon my pick will be "other".



The procut is a double rail mill - well that's how I would classify it anyway - it runs on two rails. Then again so is a lucas so I will slight edit the choice descriptions in my first post.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Feb 24, 2010)

*band mill...*

I was going to buy an Alaskan but I could not get over the gas and waste factors....glad I got the band mill. Heck of a lot faster too.


----------



## Can8ianTimber (Feb 24, 2010)

I have to say alaskan b/c I just got the swing mill and have not used it yet.


----------



## Kicker_92 (Feb 24, 2010)

We use our Alaskan MKIII and Mini-mill about equally. The Alaskan slabs and the Mini does the edging.


----------



## DRB (Feb 24, 2010)

I have a carriage chainsaw mill Pro Cut type.

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=90439&d=1235010312

And a homemade Alaskan Type to fit 365 and 088.

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=79440&d=1223259340

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=114373&d=1257913584

What category does a pro cut type mill fall into?


----------



## Brmorgan (Feb 24, 2010)

:agree2: Same story for me. I badly want a 24" Alaskan to use for slabbing to complement my 33" that I use for squaring and canting. It's way too big if I'm cutting narrower lumber and is just more work than necessary. It also makes things so much faster when you don't have to keep stopping to switch saws or even depths as often.


----------



## BobL (Feb 24, 2010)

DRB said:


> I have a carriage chainsaw mill Pro Cut type.
> 
> What category does a pro cut type mill fall into?



Pro cut Carriage is like a double beam - see my first post.


----------



## BobL (Feb 24, 2010)

Brmorgan said:


> :agree: Same story for me. I badly want a 24" Alaskan to use for slabbing to complement my 33" that I use for squaring and canting. It's way too big if I'm cutting narrower lumber and is just more work than necessary. It also makes things so much faster when you don't have to keep stopping to switch saws or even depths as often.



I haven't cut too many boards but this is where my 24" mill with the 441 or 660 and 050 lopro 25" bar/chain is going to be put to work. It's a really nice combo for <18" cuts and doesn't waste as much wood.


----------



## Sethro (Feb 24, 2010)

36" Cleereman carriage(with on board log tunners), Mellot No.5 log tunner, 150hp Cleereman feedworks,56" Simonds 6-7 saws at the arbor 200hp spun at 625rpm with Simonds F8 supers and 7/32long Chromers .


----------



## Brmorgan (Feb 24, 2010)

Bob, you'll REALLY like how a 660 cuts with that lowpro chain. Of course, with the hardness of your woods, I can't guarantee its durability (both cutter and driver). It doesn't hold an edge nearly as long as even regular semi-chisel 3/8" .050 chain, in my experience anyway, and I've only used it in softwoods and green Birch, which is about the same hardness as dry Douglas Fir.

I'll probably end up building my own smaller mill this year too. It's not that complicated and it's much cheaper that way too; not to mention I can include some things that Granberg has overlooked, much like yours.


----------



## Brmorgan (Feb 24, 2010)

Sethro said:


> 36" Cleereman carriage(with on board log tunners), Mellot No.5 log tunner, 150hp Cleereman feedworks,56" Simonds 6-7 saws at the arbor 200hp spun at 625rpm with Simonds F8 supers and 7/32long Chromers .



Yeah... Well... You Suck!!!


----------



## BobL (Feb 24, 2010)

Sethro said:


> 36" Cleereman carriage(with on board log tunners), Mellot No.5 log tunner, 150hp Cleereman feedworks,56" Simonds 6-7 saws at the arbor 200hp spun at 625rpm with Simonds F8 supers and 7/32long Chromers .



Whoo - hoo!


----------



## Sethro (Feb 24, 2010)

Brmorgan said:


> Yeah... Well... You Suck!!!



Well I'm not the suckin type ( more of a tonguer ) ! I have the the up most respect for chain sawyers ! Well maybe except for the guy millin creosoted poles !


----------



## tmroper (Feb 24, 2010)

I have a circular mill. I would think a category on circular mill would be good on the poll quite a few around. I used to have a band mill.


----------



## DRB (Feb 24, 2010)

BobL said:


> Pro cut Carriage is like a double beam - see my first post.



Oops I missed that sorry BobL.


----------



## BobL (Feb 24, 2010)

tmroper said:


> I have a circular mill. I would think a category on circular mill would be good on the poll quite a few around. I used to have a band mill.



Thanks for posting.
Do you mean a fixed bench circular?

If so, let's put that in "other" for now and I'll revise the list depending on how many we get.

I'd also like to again encourage the lurkers to vote if they have a mill.


----------



## jredjim (Feb 25, 2010)

For me its a procut style that is homemade with the 088, to be a bandmill in a few weeks


----------



## redprospector (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok, I'll play. 
I've got a band mill that I built several years ago. I built it from scratch from a lot of new steel, some used steel, a bunch of used parts, and a few new parts. It's running 1 1/2" blades 14' 4" long on 20" sheaves, pulled by a 1600cc VW engine. Maximum log size without trimming is 32", and the head is hydraulicly driven.

Andy


----------



## 820wards (Feb 26, 2010)

Bob,

My mill is a semi, look like an Alaskan mill. 

jerry-


----------



## BobL (Feb 26, 2010)

820wards said:


> Bob,
> 
> My mill is a semi, look like an Alaskan mill.



It's not even a semi, it's definitely an alaskan.


----------



## Brmorgan (Feb 26, 2010)

BobL said:


> It's not even a semi, it's definitely an alaskan.



Yeah, I love seeing pics, and especially vids, of that thing. That's one mean powerhead. Makes my 090 very nervous even...


----------



## Manuka Jock (Feb 26, 2010)

I have a 15 year old M5 Logosol .
Its not only my primary mill , it's my only one


----------



## OhioGregg (Feb 26, 2010)

I use a Logosol Big Mill basic, I use it mounted to a log table, cause I can stand upright to use it.
I have tried it mounted directly to the log, out in the woods to make a few square cants. 







Gregg,


----------



## huskyhank (Feb 26, 2010)

OhioGregg

That looks nice to use.


----------



## BobL (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who posted so far.

I'm surprised there are no small mill owners registering - surely there must be some out there.

This is a very interesting poll because the same poll in Australia would have probably the swing and band millers the other way around.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Feb 26, 2010)

BobL said:


> Thanks to everyone who posted so far.
> 
> I'm surprised there are no small mill owners registering - surely there must be some out there.
> 
> This is a very interesting poll because the same poll in Australia would have probably the swing and band millers the other way around.



I can pick my Logosol up with one hand 
It is a small mill .


----------



## BobL (Feb 26, 2010)

Manuka Jock said:


> I can pick my Logosol up with one hand
> It is a small mill .



With the saw on it as well?


----------



## Manuka Jock (Feb 27, 2010)

BobL said:


> With the saw on it as well?



Both hands for that


----------



## rarefish383 (Feb 27, 2010)

I think I voted for my Alakan a couple days ago, but not sure, so I voted again. I've only been able to cut 3 nice Poplar slabs and then all of the snow hit. I've got 2 nice cherry logs to attack and my friend told me about the big logs his neighbor pulled from under his log house that was built in the early 1700's. Will get pics of all ASAP, Joe.


----------



## wampum (Feb 27, 2010)

I have an 8" Peterson swing mill with a 20 HP Honda engine. Biggest log I cut so far was an oak just under 60"and 16' long.


----------



## discounthunter (Feb 27, 2010)

used 36" alaskan with a 120si dolmar. works good for what i use it for but a bigger powerhead would defineatley be nice.


----------



## Daniel P. (Mar 9, 2010)

Wood-Mizer LT40 super hydraulic, dad bought it new in '96 and turned it over to me when I started college. No better way to make money fast for tuition. I have about 6 jobs lined up right now if the weather would ever cooperate, hopefully during spring break.


----------



## big daddio (Mar 9, 2010)

2001 Woodmizer LT40....gonna fire it up as soon as I get caught up on firewood!


----------



## rmount (Mar 9, 2010)

The Logosol M7 covers most of my needs; some 2" for shed framing and 1" for sheathing, shelving etc and the occasional slab for a mantle or bench. I don't need speed or efficiancy. I have the time and I enjoy the pace of CSMs. If I ever need higher production a couple of neighbours have bandsaw mills I could get in.


----------



## Jeff_M (Apr 9, 2010)

*Woodland Bumblebee Single Rail Mill*

Greetings from a true ArboristSite :newbie:

I've used a single rail carriage mill called a Woodland Bumblebee since around 1980, mostly with a Pioneer P50, on walnut, catalpa, sycamore, douglas fir, birch, yew, hybrid poplar, elm, etc. to compliment another hobby - woodworking. Always have heated with wood too, so even though an infrequent hobby, it fits into a lifestyle well.

Nice to see a resource like this, it's sure interesting what can pop up on a internet search these days....


----------



## BobL (Apr 9, 2010)

Jeff_M said:


> Greetings from a true ArboristSite :newbie:



Welcome aboard . . . this sure is a fun place.

When you get the hang of it post some pics of your stuff.


----------



## Jeff_M (Apr 9, 2010)

*Woodland Bumblebee CSM*

Dated images, before digital cameras and wife who is excellent cook...

Minimum thickness usually cut is 2 1/4". After air drying, break down more with Hitachi resaw. Mill is a little limited on flat ground to a 30" maximum diameter log cut off the elevator bunks. Mill came with 20' rail for house logs, but made a shorter 12' rail for easier transport. Carriage adjusts to 1/4" increments.

It's always been an infrequent hobby, if a person did much of this probably would want a big electric motor also, or a big fast bandsaw mill. Would like to find a nice running affordable Pioneer P60-62 or similar, although the P50 has been howling pretty good since it survived my first carb rebuild. Thanks for the discussion on Canola oil, I may give something similar a try!

Has anyone switched from 3/8" chain & sprocket to .404 and noticed a milling performance difference?


----------



## Manuka Jock (Apr 9, 2010)

Jeff_M said:


> Dated images, before digital cameras and wife who is excellent cook...
> 
> Minimum thickness usually cut is 2 1/4". After air drying, break down more with Hitachi resaw. Mill is a little limited on flat ground to a 30" maximum diameter log cut off the elevator bunks. Mill came with 20' rail for house logs, but made a shorter 12' rail for easier transport. Carriage adjusts to 1/4" increments.
> 
> ...



Gidday Jeff , 
Good pics , good looking slabs too.
hey , what make of mill is that ? 

Jock


----------



## DRB (Apr 9, 2010)

Cool looking CSM thanks for posting. Look forward to seeing more pics in the future. We like pictures here


----------



## gekko (Apr 10, 2010)

I got this, i think it's a Logosol M5. 
my grandfather bought it and my 2094 in the early 90's i believe. just missing the slide that the saw mounts to,
because my grandfather put it a place i couldnt get to it because i was playing with it (i am that young, 1991 is the year  )
and now i cant find it anywhere maybe ill just end up buying one or make one.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Apr 10, 2010)

Yes Gekko , I think you are right , it is an M5.
And buying a saw carriage might be cheaper than making one .
I notice that one of the cross strut braces underneath has broken at the pivot bolt . Mine broke just recently , so I am going to install a cross beam like the M7 mills have .
My local aluminium supplier has 100x50 mm C section that I will use . It's not cheap tho.
I will then use the broken cross struts as braces from the cross beam to the legs .

looking forward to seeing photos of you and your mill at work , 
cheers , 
Jock


----------

